# vibratory plate for asphalt grindings?



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I just had a truckload of asphalt grindings put down on my drive.

It's a little loose and I wanted to know what is the best way to pack it down a bit to make for better driveway conditioins?

What about a vibratory plate? Roller? Or just good 'ol time and rain?


----------



## Stone Guy (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had blacktop millings dumped on a driveway before and found that a plate compactor tightened things up nicely. Just don't expect it to re-harden like brand new asphalt or anything, but it will pack really tight. It'll just re-loosen somewhat over time, especially when people driving/parking on top of it go and make sharp turns. So, yeah. Tamp it.


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are going to compact it with a plate tamp be sure you add lots of water first... 15% to 20% moisture content will let you pack it quite tightly I would spread it and turn a lawn sprinkler on it for a few hours (even while I was tamping it if it isnt too cold there)... the surface may loosen up but eventually the whole thing will settle in nicely for you... a heavy coat of emulsified asphalt could stop the loosening of the surface but you probably have to hire a parking lot sealing contractor to do it for you... there is no practical way for a homeowner to spray it on thick enough:thumbsup:


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*when that asphalt was pav'd &,,,*

compacted, there was heat & liquid asphalt to bind the mix together,,, now you've just got a bunch of crumbles,,, millings're fine in the right spot but you'll need, as suggested, to spread an asphalt emulsion over the mat & have it compacted,,, otherwise, the tires'll just push crumbles everywhere.


----------

